# Code de sécurité iCloud???



## Miami (8 Mai 2017)

Bonjour à tous, je galère depuis 2 jours:
Depuis que j'ai configuré mon nouveau iPhone 7 (neuf) j'ai iCloud sur un MacBook Pro qui m'annonce avoir un problème avec le trousseau. j'ai fait "réinitialiser mon trousseau par défaut" et ce n'est pas mieux...je tourne en rond.
Et depuis aujourd'hui, j'ai des alertes sur l'iphone: "MAJ des réglages de l'ID Apple" (la déconnexion à certains services liés à votre compte est nécessaire) et si je suis la manip à faire, je dois taper mon mot de passe Apple/iTunes puis le code de l'iphone et jusqu'ici tout va bien jusqu'a la demande de taper le code de sécurité iCloud. Code de sécurité que j'ignore totalement! 
Enfin, quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider en m'expliquant d'ou sort ce code iCloud? Et surtout comment me sortir de là...


----------



## guytoon48 (8 Mai 2017)

Bonjour,
Tu as probablement activé l'identification à 2 facteurs; donc, ce fameux code demandé t'est présenté sur ton autre appareil de confiance càd sur le MBP ou l'iPhone.


----------



## Locke (8 Mai 2017)

Surement ceci... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204915


----------



## Miami (8 Mai 2017)

Rhoooo déjà merci de vos réponses! 
J'ai bien "identification à 2 facteurs"  ACTIVE! Mais comment le désactiver? Bon, je check demain..


----------



## Locke (9 Mai 2017)

Miami a dit:


> J'ai bien "identification à 2 facteurs" ACTIVE! Mais comment le désactiver? Bon, je check demain..


Tu ne cherches pas ? Un peu de lecture... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT202664


----------



## Miami (9 Mai 2017)

Alors, bien évidemment j'ai fait une recherche avec les nouveaux éléments recueillis ici (identification à 2 facteurs) et je suis tombé sur le meme lien que toi Locke. Mon iPhone est ok et j'ai bien désactivé le second mot de passe mais le Macbook Pro à toujours un problème! Peut être parce que j'ai réinitialisé le trousseau...
Et dans mon compte apple, on me propose une identification à 2 facteurs, ce qui prouve que je l'ai bien désactivé.
Mais toujours un problème avec le trousseau...


----------



## Miami (10 Mai 2017)

Ce matin tout est ok, le trousseau se reforme progressivement. Je retape mes mots de passe et tout rentre dans l'ordre.
Merci encore à vous.


----------

